# Fringe or no Fringe?



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now that Pakalana brought up fringe type people, it keeps going thru my head. I make alot of shawls and would like to have your opinions on them.Do you like Fringe? Thank You.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No fringe for me, thanks. 
I find it to be very distracting and it gets tangled and caught on things.
It's like little tickly whiskers of yarn dangling and I always think it needs grooming somehow. 

Leather fringe on jackets and chaps makes too much noise too, 
slapping around and whistling in the wind.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

If I'm going to use it, no fringe, maybe a short decorative edge, but if I'm making it for sale, fringe, but a short one unless I know someone wants a long swaying trim---some people do. I've also found out I like no fringe on scarfs, but better than a scarf is a neck warmer---no ends at all! But then, maybe it's just my age.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just dont like clothes that make noise & I prefer the term "stalking". 
A little bit of creaking from leather like a saddle or a jacket - that is okay.
Although a really noisy saddle bugs me too...

I cannot stand nylon clothes, like a windbreaker? & dont get me started on things that have velcro attached. <shiver>

The fringe isssue really is an individual thing. My mom really likes it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I like fringe ..... here in the NW , the rain drips of the fringe on your leathers !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm with GAM, it calls out to be groomed. My ADHD goes nuts with something like fringe  As for noisy clothing, yea, love my wool and polar fleece. I'd like a gentle swish rather than a snap or zip in my clothing.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

No fringe. Like MW, it's an ADHD sensory thing. And, I would have untold numbers of cats trying to hang off me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Vicki I didn't even think of that


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I put fringe on my dream shawl and it really gets in the way when I wear it and try to do things.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I like fringe.  but then, I'm a cowgirl :cowboy: or at least I was when I was younger - I have fringe on my leather chaps and on some leather jackets.
> 
> My great grandma had fringe on her buckskin dress
> 
> ...




What beautiful pictures!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the Awnsers! And Yes, those sure are Beautiful Pictures.I'm with ya, all on cloths that make noise. When they first came out with newer camo- couldn't belive how much camo that made Noise! I'm finishing a shawl right now, so this one, I'll do some dectrove edge on it rather than Fringe. Thanks for all the Input, It reall helps.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Just finished my 4th triangle shawl, and they all have fringe. These are great for wearing but also for throwing over the back of a nice chair- etc- and the fringe I think adds visual beauty. I would suppose it depends on what you want- (glad to read what other people want- we are planning on making a bunch of these for a Christmas Bazaar- so I can see some "fringeless" shawls are in order) As a 4-H fiber leader to young girls, though, they prefer the pink fringe. 
I almost always wear mine to church- so I suppose it is where you are going to be wearing it.
I do not have inside cats, so that is a thought!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When making shawls, I like fringe ... cuts a lot of time off knitting them! 

When wearing, I don't like fringe.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like fringe on leather. I don't like it on shawls much. It's not really traditional. Fringed shawls were not knit, they were wooven. I think knitters started adding fringe to imitate the more expensive wooven shawls from the East. I see fringe as a waste of yarn and a waste of my time, not to mention the tangles.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

If I have fringe, I like a knotted fringe. Those take time, the knots need to be perfect. I like them all though.  Easy to please. LOL 

GAM, I bought a Lands End coat and didn't realize the exterior is what it is and it makes noise. I guess it's a bonus since I'm accused of sneaking up on people all the time. I learned to walk silently in the woods when I was a kid, it's just carried over. 

Now, fringe on chaps. Gotta have it. Yes Ma'm!


----------

